# my homemade tumbler is finally finished



## appliedtop (Jan 26, 2007)

It's finally done and spinning as I write. Built on the cheap but solid as heck. Had the spare steel lying around the garage. EBay pillow block bearings (under$7 ea.), Ebay used 1750rpm motor ($15), shafts and pulleys ($50), Harbor Freight link belt ($14), fan belt ($6), and some misc. electrical about $5.  The canisters and stopples I also made myself. Spins at about 40rpm on the large pulley and I haven't measured the smaller pulley speed. Made cheap but heavy and solid. I do not change the distance between the shafts for smaller canisters, I just put the smaller canisters inside the larger ones with some packing material around them. Why have to change distance for different canisters??  Works awesome and I have some junk bottles in it now to do test runs.


----------



## appliedtop (Jan 26, 2007)

Pictures of the stopples.  The top stopple is spring loaded which works great.  On the machine I installed vacuum cleaner belts between the drive shaft and the idler shafts.  I ground grooves in the shafts to hold the belts in place.  With these belts installed there is absolutely no slippage between the canisters and the shafts.


----------

